# Ticket Collection at Blackheath Spectator Gate



## janehelen (28 July 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know if there is a box office for ticket collection at the Blackheath Spectator Gate?

Thanks


----------



## gingerninja11 (28 July 2012)

I hope so! 

From the olympic ticket site: 
Greenwich Park ticket box office is situated at the main entrances
28 July to 12 August
Two hours before the first session starts to 30 minutes after the last session finishes on competition days.

30 July
8.30am to 6pm


----------



## Sleighfarer (28 July 2012)

Yes, there is.


----------

